# Construction crossroads?



## GalaxyDrifter (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello everyone,

This is where I am at in my 
home theater construction.

I have my allowable space carved out of 
the existing home as shown on the image 
included in this post.

The heavier dark lines are the theater 
walls outlined.

All of the numbers are actual usable 
inside measurements of what the finished 
room will be.

All walls are double stud wall with a 1" 
gap in between and two layers of 5/8" 
wallboard each side with Green Glue 
between layers.

The ceiling will be Kinetics Isomax sound 
isolation clips, hat channel and two 
layers of 5/8" wallboard with Green Glue.

If you squared off the room the central 
core would be 21' 5" long by 11' 4" wide.

At 8' out from the end wall the side 
walls flair out to 14' wide with an 
alcove to each side. 

One alcove being for a door to the 
outside world and the other planed for a 
small bar with counter top and fridge.

The ceiling height will end up somewhere 
between 8' 6" and 8" 9" depending on 
final issues with joist placement.

A closet to one side has the HVAC system 
and will share space with the A/V 
component rack.

A closet on the other side is storage and 
access to the power service panel and 
attic hatch.

The only doors into the theater will be 
the 36" exterior plus one interior from 
the house by the HVAC.

At this point I am at a crossroads in 
decision making.

I have the option of placing the screen 
on wall XX or on wall YY

After that is settled I am looking at two 
options for the interior door placement 
as indicated by the "A" or "B" on the 
plan layout.

If a screen on wall YY at 11' 4" wide I 
could easily go up to a 10' wide 130" diagonal screen.

If a screen on wall XX I could go the same 130" or
even bump that up a little bigger but would likely 
run into problems getting a projector 
throw distance far enough away to work.

Right now thinking perhaps two to three 
rows of seats or two rows seats and one 
row bean bags up front

If I go with screen at XX then the usable 
seating width will be narrowed in the 
back rows.

If I go with screen at YY then I could 
fan out or even curve the seating in the 
back row a bit. but the screen might also seem 
a bit confined in the narrow end of the room.

Either way I would end up with 
approximately 20' of potential projector throw.

No windows, the lighting will be fully 
controlled from full blast down through 
dimmer to total black.

The room paint will be a dark midnight 
blue in a washable flat sheen.

Hopefully I can base the projector and 
required screen on those parameters.

In general the audio will be 7.2 surround 
with two subs and at some point chair shakers.

I cant really tackle audio until I get 
the screen and projector placement figured.

I have been over to projector Central 
playing with the projection calculator and 
reading about screen aspect ratio.

Needless to say my head is spinning.

The only things I do really want are the 
ability to go 2.35:1 or 2.40:1 whichever 
it is now, and use an anamorphic lens to 
show all it can be.

Curved screen? good, bad, I don't know 
enough about it yet.

Would appreciate any input on which wall 
to place the screen XX or YY or any other 
point I might be overlooking.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd go with XX. And I don't think you'd need a curved screen. Projector wise, go with something that has the power, like the BenQ W6000. 

Looks like that's gonna be a great room! :T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I would go with yy for screen position..
Better position for speakers and front wall acoustic treatments..particularly for bass traps..
Wider seating space for back rows..
Use door B for access to equipment..

I would also suggest building a screen wall and using an AT screen for your scope image..A 10' wide CIH screen is a good size..


----------



## GalaxyDrifter (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts Mechman.
I looked at the BenQ W6000.
It seems like the specs would work for my distance just fine. 

I still have to see if the Anamorphic will work with that particular projector.
Also looking for info on how far any given projector needs to hang down 
from the ceiling to be in acceptable alignment with the screen.

Thanks Professor.
I agree on the seating and door B placement.

I am open on all ideas but not sure I understand about placing 
the screen on the narrow end wall because there would be room for 
almost nothing on either side of the screen. 
(About 6" each side with a 10 ft screen) only a foot or so at the top 
and that would leave under the screen for right and left 
front and center channels and sub speakers only?

Bass traps would have to be on the side walls.

You mentioned building a "screen wall" is that different from 
hanging a standard screen on the existing wall?

Thank you.
GalaxyDrifter.


----------



## HuskerOmaha (Jan 19, 2011)

I would also vote utilizing the yy wall if you are going with an AT screen.

If you haven't thought about it yet, definitely go with the AT screen!

I should have.....


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

GalaxyDrifter said:


> You mentioned building a "screen wall" is that different from
> hanging a standard screen on the existing wall?


Yes..It requires building a false wall a couple of feet out from the front wall, using a simple timber frame construction..
The screen is hung on the false wall and with an AT screen, all your speakers can be behind the screen..
Also this gives you room to fit corner bass traps..
With your speakers behind the screen wall, the screen can be as wide as you like..

This is what a screen wall looks like..


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Well, how did you make out? Also, what sort of ventilation isolation did you wind up doing?


----------

